# I need help locating a stacker for letting my cabinets dry



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

I am spraying cabinets today and I need to know where to go for to get a stacker to let them dry??


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Finn said:


> I am spraying cabinets today and I need to know where to go for to get a stacker to let them dry??


Finn, are you talking about a are erect-rack?
www.erecta-rack.com/.

On your limited budget I would consider fab n
your own out of 2x4's and shelving braces.

Good luck.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

PM Schmidt & CO. He made a nice one with 2x4 and shelf brackets. I have an erecta-rack.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> PM Schmidt & CO. He made a nice one with 2x4 and shelf brackets. I have an erecta-rack.


I built this myself a few years ago for when I'm spraying cabinets in occupied homes. I needed something that would take up minimal floor space, and this is what I came up with. Still need to get an erecta-rack though.


----------



## The Paint Supplier (Mar 8, 2012)

Here is a guy that wanted me to sell his racks online. I think the price is a little high, but looks like a decent set up. check the link for his youtube video. 




there are a few others on youtube if you type cabinet drying shelf.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am in the Erecta-Rack group as well. 

I have talked to the guy also with the other type of rack on CT.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

These look great, but I think I will need to build something that can hold multiple doors for spraying, and not require 2 people to move the doors, I bought some of those door grippers from SW that you hammer into the top of the door which hold multiple doors standing on end and able to spray both sides, still have to try them though. Thanks for the input guys


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I built this myself a few years ago for when I'm spraying cabinets in occupied homes. I needed something that would take up minimal floor space, and this is what I came up with. Still need to get an erecta-rack though.


Paul I know someone asked you about the metal marring when you flip. Don't remember your reply.

I think you could dip those in that liquid plastic stuff and have a nice soft surface. I really like that design. :thumbsup:


----------

